# فكره عمل مكتبه الكترونيه متجدده



## محمدالقبالي (26 يناير 2009)

ساقوم في هذا الموضوع بطرح العديد من الكتب المتعلقه بالالكترونيات والكهرباء وذلك لتعم الفائده والموضوع مفتوح للمشاركه من الجميع ارجو من الاداره التثبيت ​ 
بسم الله نبدأ ​ 
كتاب Radio waves
http://www.2shared.com/file/4731754/42eb10e0/Radio_waves_book.html​ 
كتاب The_Power_Electronics_Handbook 
http://www.2shared.com/file/4731707/a695b51f/The_Power_Electronics_Handbook.html​ 

انتظرو القادم​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (27 يناير 2009)

كتيب The Effect of Repair-Rewinding on Motor Effeciency

http://www.2shared.com/file/4736178/e0317a42/The_Effect_of_Repair-Rewinding_on_Motor_Effeciency.html

كتاب Sensors_and_Transducers__Third_edition 

http://www.2shared.com/file/4736213...ducers__Third_edition___Ian_R1_Sinclair_.html

كتاب Recommended Practice for Electrical Equipment Maintenance 

http://www.2shared.com/file/4736431...ice_for_Electrical_Equipment_Maintenance.html


----------



## مهندس ايمن على (27 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واليكم اخوانى الطلبة والمهندسين هذا الملف عن تصميم دائرة راديوبواسطة ترانزستور واحد



All Engineering Topics: Build A One Transistor FM Radio


----------



## مهندس ايمن على (27 يناير 2009)

All Engineering Topics: RF and Wireless Remote Control


----------



## مهندس ايمن على (27 يناير 2009)

All Engineering Topics: Remote control using telephone


----------



## محمدالقبالي (27 يناير 2009)

كتاب Digital Integrated Circuits.A Design Perspective Incomplete

http://www.2shared.com/file/4738358..._CircuitsA_Design_Perspective_Incomplete.html

كتاب RF microwave circuit design for wireless apllications

http://www.2shared.com/file/4738885/f616568c/RF_microwave_circuit_design_for_wireless_aplli.html​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (28 يناير 2009)

:83: للاسف لم اجد الرد من الاعضاء ولا من الاداره عن مقترحي ولذلك سوف اتوقف عن طرح مثل هذه الكتب :83:


----------



## مهندس ايمن على (29 يناير 2009)

Simple Telephone Filters​


----------



## م.سارة (29 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

الموضوع كتير حلو ومفيد لانه التصنيف بهاي الطريقة ممتاز ياريت تتابع


----------



## محمدالقبالي (29 يناير 2009)

انشاءالله نتابع الموضوع


----------



## محمدالقبالي (31 يناير 2009)

مجموعه كتب عن GSM &CDMA

http://www.2shared.com/file/4765665/588101a5/GSM_and_CDMA.html


----------



## محمدالقبالي (31 يناير 2009)

كتاب theory and design of electrical and electronic circuits 

http://www.2shared.com/file/4769136...gn_of_electrical_and_electronic_circuits.html

:85::85::85:
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## حسام بهيج (18 فبراير 2010)

مشششششششششششششششكور:77:


----------



## labseeker (19 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع ولكن ارجو تثبيت الكتب


----------



## البنا73 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------

